# [WOIN][O.L.D]Minstrel Conditions Errata



## NomiBarom (Sep 1, 2017)

With the recent changes to conditions and status tracks, I have questions regarding the minstrel career.

There were several status track lines that contains buffs, are these gone now? Will they or something like them return?

Since currently it seems the majority of effects are negative, during a "song" effect, are you able to pick and choose your targets for the negative effects or is it everyone within the designated area who can hear and understand you.


----------



## Morrus (Sep 1, 2017)

Several? There was one status track with buffs, unless I'm forgetting something - Courage. You are correct to note that the Minstrel is no longer able to do this, and should be able to do so. Use this condition:

*Brave*
You are emboldened by a morale or magical effect.

You are immune to the Afraid condition.
You gain +1d6 to all attacks.


----------

